# Pumpkin Vines and Pumpkins



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if this would be OK for goats to eat?

I have about a 10 acre pumpkin field behind my house.  They've picked the pumpkins and I asked the owner if it would be ok if I pulled up some vines for the goats.

there are some busted pumkins too.


----------



## Rocco (Oct 6, 2013)

I feed winter squash to my goats when I get split ones, or just too many of them. They eat them pretty well if they are ripe. They do not care for the leaves though...so yours may turn their noses up at the vines.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 6, 2013)

I fed them pumpkins the last few years.  They would only eat them if I cut them into bite sized pieces.  Some of the seeds got on the ground and we had volunteer pumpkin vines in the buck pen.  The pumpkins  never got ripe because the rotten goats ate the vines.


----------



## elevan (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a similar situation to Jodie with volunteer pumpkin vines.  My goats loved them.  They would go to town on squash that was busted open for them, I never had to cut it up.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2013)

Threw a few in with them.

They ate it a little bit, but did not seem overly enthusiastic.  Maybe because the leaves are yellowing.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 6, 2013)

It might because squash plants seem to have those little hairs that might make it unpalatable. My sheep loved pumpkins. Didn't even have to bust them open.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 7, 2013)

My goats love the pumpkins and the seeds, but I do have to cut them up. Never tried the vines.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

We raise a couple acres of pumpkins and there's always left over pumpkins. The vines are unpalatable and our goats won't touch them but the pumpkins are like candy. I cut the pumpkins in half by the dozens and feed them to the goats and even the baby goats love some pumpkins. Pumpkins as well as others in the squash family that have a yellow flesh are very high in Vitamin A and are very nutritious for goats. My goats get all the pumpkins they want for several weeks in the fall and all the corn stalks they want also.


----------

